# Seat won't lock into place (MkIV Jetta)



## GT Eye (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi,
Started up my car this morning and the seat would not lock into place.
There was no resistance (as there usually is) when pulling on the latch and the seat slides back and forth. I haven't had the time to take the seat off yet, but I was wondering if anybody has a solution.
Needless to say, it is very annoying and potentially unsafe. I do not want to buy a new seat and a new seat base is very expensive. As I am the only driver of the car, I do not mind ideas on jerry rigging to stay in one position it if it cannot be fixed.
Thanks!


----------



## Pullstarter (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not positive on the MKIV but on the MK3 there is a pin which locks into holes on your seatframe. The latch which you pull to move your seat back and forth pulls this pin out of the hole so the seat can move back and forth, this pin is held in by a return spring, this may have become detached and the pin is no longer locking the seat in place by going through the hole in the frame. Hard to explain without pics, hope this helps


----------



## GT Eye (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (Pullstarter)*

Assuming what you are describing applies to the MKIV, would I be able to fudge around with these things without taking off the seats?


----------



## JDam (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (GT Eye)*

On my MK2 I can see the pin and holes but probably need to take the seat off to grease everything up real good. I think that will fix mine, grease, not sure about your situation though. Good luck, let us know.


----------



## GT Eye (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (JDam)*

Got in the car for the first time since reporting the problem.
It was dark outside and I was without a flashlight so I quickly felt the area underneath the seat for any loose parts. There were none.
I felt some cables underneath and I wiggled and pulled them - the tension of the seat sliding was significantly higher. But there was no way to lock the seat still. 
After fudging around, I lowered the seat and pulled some random stuff underneath the seat. Seat locked! 
I am absolutely unsure of what I did, and as such, I am terrified to even touch the seat adjustment latch. When I have the time and light, I will remove the seat for a more scientific solution.
Thanks for all the help!
Until next time...


----------



## GT Eye (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (GT Eye)*

What is the mechanism that locks the seat?
I really wanted to make an adustment, and the seat became free again.








Pushed the seat all the way back and drove (engaging the clutch felt really weird). 
Funny thing is, during the drive the seat got locked (while all the way back). Like a monkey who has not learned to not touch the electrified fence, I once again adjusted my seat and it's free again. This this is driving me nuts because it seems so arbitrary.
I'm gonna take the seat out this weekend.


----------



## AlpineStarz067 (Nov 25, 2007)

yea i got the same problem in my mk iv gti it locks sometimes but then i forget n pull the latch n it wont lock again...


----------



## AlpineStarz067 (Nov 25, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## streetglide24 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (AlpineStarz067)*

I just replaced my cloth seats for heated leather and after I installed the passenger seat it would not move at all. So I looked under the seat and where the cable goes into the handle there is a plastic piece that it locks into. There are 2 tabs on it. Mine was broke and wasn't holding the tension on the cable to release the pin. It is an easy fix it that is whats wrong. Hope that makes sense


----------



## ykim16 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (streetglide24)*

When you replace cloth seats for heated leather, how did you wire for power and heated switches. When my seat was removed and pluged back with the same seat, the seat SRS alram goes on all the time. Does this indicate the connector is damaged on installation, or it just need to be erased by a code reader. How about seat SRS compatibility if change from my 2002 Jetta to 2001 Jetta seats? Any answers would be appreciated. -James


----------

